# Speedcubing in Rochester NY



## enigmahack (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm here for two weeks starting today, and wanted to see if there were a few cubers that might want to get together even for a couple hours over the weekend? 

I tried in Baltimore when I was there last week, but no-one really wanted to meet up (Lack of people maybe?)

Anyway - just wanted to put a feeler out there to see who might be a cuber that is also kickin' around this town!


----------



## rj (Jun 26, 2013)

enigmahack said:


> I'm here for two weeks starting today, and wanted to see if there were a few cubers that might want to get together even for a couple hours over the weekend?
> 
> I tried in Baltimore when I was there last week, but no-one really wanted to meet up (Lack of people maybe?)
> 
> Anyway - just wanted to put a feeler out there to see who might be a cuber that is also kickin' around this town!



Well, I'm here.


----------

